# Nightclubs and going out



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

It's my birthday at the end of this month and a friend's early next month and we have always (well, since we've been able to of course) celebrated them together. I'm 22, soon to turn 23, so the celebration tends to involve going to a nightclub in central London and getting home in the early hours of the morning (i'm talking 6/7am, sometimes as late as 8am). So as you can imagine I have some concerns...

1) What am I allowed to take into the club? And what _should_ I take into the club?

2) Before diagnosis I would drink fruity ciders like Kopparberg, which is definitely out the window now due to the high sugar, and various spirit and mixers. I'm guessing I need to avoid spirit and mixers from now on? And stick to original light ciders? As you can tell i'm not a fan of lager 

3) I'll usually eat dinner around 6/7pm, so i'm definitely going to need some sort of snack to get me through, ideally what should I be looking at having?

At the moment that's all I can think of, but i'm sure as time goes by i'll have more questions on this topic


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 3, 2011)

Spirits with a diet mixer will do nothing apart from lower your blood sugar due to impaired liver function, so snacking regularly is recommended, this could be crisps or chocolate....

Ciders, beers etc have carbs in them so it is perfectly acceptable to count these and inject for them, pints usually have 10g of carbs roughly, but still remembering that the alcohol will drop you later on in the evening/morning..

Make sure you have hypo treatments going out drinking, and take a jag if you think you will be drinking beer, cider etc.....

Basically you can drink anything you like.......


----------



## stxo (Mar 3, 2011)

hey scanz, i dont drink a lot but from what i can remember from my lectures at diabetic clinic (when people talk to me like that, i tend not to pay too much attention!) but you are allowed spirits, but try and have slimline or diet mixers with them. always, ALWAYS test before you go to bed, as alcohol can raise your sugar level, but then it can come crashing down, so you want it to be a bit higher than you would like it to be normally. and try and have some carbs before you go to sleep as well. as to what to take to the club, everything that you would normally carry around: your meter, insulin, glucose tablets etc. i hope you have fun  cc


----------



## shiv (Mar 3, 2011)

1. It's worth ringing the club beforehand and telling them you will be bringing needles, insulin etc. If it makes them happier, tell them they will be secured in a bag (pencil case or something) and not rolling around loose anywhere. Take dextrose tablets or something similar to keep in your pocket. MEDICAL ID!! Please please wear medical ID - if you go low and someone thinks you are drunk, that's a recipe for disaster.

2.Actually spirits and mixers are generally very very low carb - ie vodka has no carbs, so combine it with diet coke, you're fine. Most spirits are carb free! I know people who bolus for their pints of larger or cider - but often give a reduced bolus for this (say if it's 20g per pint - might bolus for 15g). I bolus for cider.

3. I'm not sure how much you know about alcohol and hypos etc so I'm going to give you the long version, sorry if you've heard this before! The liver is always kicking out small amounts of glucose - this is what your background/basal insulin is there for. When you've been drinking, the liver is so busy processing the alcohol, it doesn't kick out the glucose - this is what often causes lows after drinking. SO: test before bed, and eat something before you go to sleep (without bolusing) - I normally go for toast, or crisps 

I was thinking if you're going to be eating at the start of the night, maybe something like pizza or pasta would be good as they are very slow releasing - I imagine you'll be dancing lots so hopefully would not spike too much!

The thing with type 1 and drinking is that it affects people very differently, and you kind of just have to learn what it does to you. I know for me, I need to have a little something to eat before I go to bed, that my levels are okay with spirits and wine, and that I have to bolus a little for cider to stop a spike, but need to watch out so I don't crash.

Hope that helps


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 3, 2011)

Other things to bear in mind...

If you a bit of a mover in the clubbing department this will also lower your BGs (it might even be enough to counteract the carbs in cider which will be pushing your BG up)

As others have said your liver will have its hands full dealing with the alcohol, so it will drop back on the usual trickle of sugar into the bloodstream. This will result in your BGs falling.

Alcohol also affects your bodies ability to absorb carbs at all (which can make hypo recovery more difficult if it came to that).

Lastly... for everyone else in the world the symptoms of having had a few too many (disorientation, aggression, slurred speech, pasty complexion) look *exactly* like someone who has had a few too many. Added to the fact that if you've had a bit to drink you'll be less aware of hypo warning signs yourself.

I'm not saying any of this to put you off, and have been out on many occasions, at least one too many and been completely fine, but just make sure those you are with know to keep an eye on you and be a little bit careful.

M

EDIT: Ha! Shiv beat me to it!


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the information and help


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

I haven't been out much recently but when I used to go out most weeks I found I was ok drinking wine or spirits with diet coke. 

The alcohol used to make me go higher than normal even after all the dancing but from what others said this might just be me. I did notice a huge drop in blood sugars over night and sometimes the following morning so a snack before bed or half way through the night would be a good idea - maybe take some biscits or chocolate with you and test when you can, I found it hard to spot hypo symptoms after a drink on a hot dancefloor.

Last time I went to a club I needed to take insulin at 11pm and just asked the bouncer on the door and he was very helpful and found me somewhere light and less crowded to sit - he was much more understanding than I had expected


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

shiv said:


> MEDICAL ID!! Please please wear medical ID - if you go low and someone thinks you are drunk, that's a recipe for disaster.


What sort of medical ID do you recommend?


----------



## AnnW (Mar 3, 2011)

I have one from here, it looks quite nice but is not the cheapest on the market. Delivery is quite fast too.You can have what you like engraved on the back /front

http://www.universalmedicalid.co.uk/?promo=PC472


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 3, 2011)

IceGems have some pretty nice ones. There are slso some funky couloured rubbery ones called Wowbands I think.

M


----------



## shiv (Mar 3, 2011)

Basically anything around your wrist with the medical ID symbol and the words TYPE 1 DIABETIC on them. Obviously, hopefully it will never happen! But a paramedic should check for ID and if they see that, you're in much safer hands than someone who just thinks you're drunk.


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I may get a WowBand to wear for now and then let my parents get me one of the nicer chains/bracelets for my birthday


----------



## rachelha (Mar 3, 2011)

The advice I got from the docs was to go to the chippy on the way home after clubbing, not advice I found hard to keep.  If you are going out for so long, drinking and dancing you may find you need something to eat part way through the night to keep your levels up.  I have sometimes had orange juice to keep me going to save having to take food into a club.  Don't rely on buying juice as hypo treatment.  I have almost got into problems that way as I knew i was going low and it took ages to get served.

Are you likely to have your bag searched on entry?  If not I would keep quiet about the insulin etc.  Definitely have id on you though and make sure someone you are with knows you are diabetic.

Most importantly have a fantastic night.


----------



## redrevis (Mar 3, 2011)

The first time I went out after being diagnosed, I had heard all the things of what to do and what not to do etc. I was out for about 7 hours. Started off with a meal, then went to pubs/bars, then finished in a club. 

Overall I think I drank about 6 pints of lager. I only did a bolus for my food as I had heard about levels dropping in the night so didn't want to bolus for drinks. I checked my levels about 5 times or so throughout the night. Every time I checked them, they were going up and up, even though I was dancing a fair bit too. 

On the way home I had some chips. Tested before bed I was on 25. Took my basal as normal. Woke up in the morning and was on 15 still. Took until the next afternoon until my levels were back down to normal. So basically I was apprehensive of dropping levels, hypoing etc and it turns out I just went up and up and it took ages for mine to come back down. Just goes to show we're all different and you can't go of other people experiences, only figure out what your body does and adapt to that. But i'd always rather go to bed high when drinking alcohol, so I wasn't too bothered. It's not like I do it all the time anyway 

*Edit - Forgot about the club bit. My GF had my supplies in her handbag. The bouncers frisked us all and looked in her bag, but because they were in another case they didn't even check that. Like Shiv suggested, might be worth giving the club a call and see what their take on it is. Sure they'll have heard of it before and would be able to advise on what they prefer you do.


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Are you likely to have your bag searched on entry?  If not I would keep quiet about the insulin etc.  Definitely have id on you though and make sure someone you are with knows you are diabetic.
> 
> Most importantly have a fantastic night.


Yeah, I and any bags will definitely be searched. I think I will call/email the club and see what they say. 

And thanks 



redrevis said:


> Overall I think I drank about 6 pints of lager. I only did a bolus for my food as I had heard about levels dropping in the night so didn't want to bolus for drinks. I checked my levels about 5 times or so throughout the night. Every time I checked them, they were going up and up, even though I was dancing a fair bit too.
> 
> On the way home I had some chips. Tested before bed I was on 25. Took my basal as normal. Woke up in the morning and was on 15 still. Took until the next afternoon until my levels were back down to normal. So basically I was apprehensive of dropping levels, hypoing etc and it turns out I just went up and up and it took ages for mine to come back down. Just goes to show we're all different and you can't go of other people experiences, only figure out what your body does and adapt to that. But i'd always rather go to bed high when drinking alcohol, so I wasn't too bothered. It's not like I do it all the time anyway


With me not drinking lager I shouldn't have to worry about covering spirits/mixer with insulin, should I?

At the moment my DSN has me having my lantus at night (around 11pm before I go to bed) and then novarapid's just before meals. Now if i'm out at the time i'm normally due my lantus, do I still take it? Or do I wait until I get home and go to bed?

And if I was to say grab some chips on the way home, do I use novarapid?


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would take your lantus at the same time especialy if you will be home in the early morning! If I get chips on the way home I don't inject for them but I only get them if I think I need some (below 10 perhaps) - but this comes from experience and unfortunately it is different for everyone.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Scanz,

I've done a fair old bit of drinking. I made sure I always had my meter and an insulin pen with me. I also wear a for of medical ID. Mine's a dog tag. Whenever I finish a night out I always have a bit of something to eat. Kebab or greasy fried chicken is standard.

Tom


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

I should have said - I share my chips - if I ate a whole bag I would prob go high! Half a bag is quite enough for me


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> I would take your lantus at the same time especialy if you will be home in the early morning! If I get chips on the way home I don't inject for them but I only get them if I think I need some (below 10 perhaps) - but this comes from experience and unfortunately it is different for everyone.


That's what I thought and it's perfectly alright to take my lantus whilst drinking? (sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure )

But yes i'll learn from experience. It will probably be the first time I go out after diagnosis, so will be interesting to see how it all goes.



TomH said:


> Hi Scanz,
> 
> I've done a fair old bit of drinking. I made sure I always had my meter and an insulin pen with me. I also wear a for of medical ID. Mine's a dog tag. Whenever I finish a night out I always have a bit of something to eat. *Kebab or greasy fried chicken is standard.*
> 
> Tom


Now that's my kind of end to a night out


----------



## AJLang (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes you should take your Lantus as normal even when drinking.  Although it can be a pain to test your BG lots I would suggest checking every hour during the night just to make sure that you're not going too high or too low.  The last time I collapsed from a hypo was 26 years ago and I'm sure that was the result of drinking lager even though I'd eaten beforehand!  Lesson learnt test lots and when out I tend to try to keep my BG around 10 i.e. not too high and not too low - it won't do any harm if it's only for a few hours.  I have drunk alcohol pops and fruit shots when I've been out before and when the BG has gone up just had another shot of quick acting insulin.  As well as ID I can't stress too much the importance of making sure that you've got some quick acting carbohydrates with you at all times.  And the most important thing..................have an absolutely brilliant time


----------



## shiv (Mar 3, 2011)

Just bear in mind greasy chicken probably won't have enough carbs to maintain your levels - have some chips on the side


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

I never had any problems with taking insulin after drinking, and haven't heard anything to say you can't do this. Have a great time!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

scanz said:


> That's what I thought and it's perfectly alright to take my lantus whilst drinking? (sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure )
> 
> But yes i'll learn from experience. It will probably be the first time I go out after diagnosis, so will be interesting to see how it all goes.



I'd suggest doing a couple of trial runs before going out on a Big Night Out, so that you have a better idea of how you may react and you'll be able to relax and enjoy it a bit more. After I was diagnosed I first had a couple of lunchtime drinks with a couple of friends - nothing heavy, but just enough to guage the effects of alcohol. I discovered that I don't need to inject extra insulin, but my levels did drop low an hour or so afterwards - having some crisps with the beer helped this without sending my levels high.


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been known to have a few drinks now and then, and often people come on here asking advice which is great.

I could tell you what I would do but we are all different, in so many ways!

I'm not sure how long you have been diagnosed sorry I haven't read whole thread, but if this is your first night out on the sauce as a diabetic then I would advise being a bore! The only thing that can help is sensible practise, even if it isn't sensible drinking you need to know how best to deal with drinking till 7am!

I'm sure what everyone has said is right but I'm just anxious you don't take it as gospel!

Final thought from me, enjoy yourself, make sure others know what to do and I would eat maybe a packet of crisps or the like regularly during the night, but that depends on what you are drinking, and test often!

Take care (sorry if sounds dull I must be getting old!!)

And have one for me 

Rossi


----------



## heasandford (Mar 3, 2011)

just one glass of wine shoots up my limits and I'd still get a hypo overnight, my experience is make sure you eat something even if the results seem too high. Go and enjoy yourself anyway!


----------



## rachelha (Mar 3, 2011)

scanz said:


> That's what I thought and it's perfectly alright to take my lantus whilst drinking? (sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure )
> 
> But yes i'll learn from experience. It will probably be the first time I go out after diagnosis, so will be interesting to see how it all goes.
> 
> ...



This sounds like one he'll of a night out for your first time out since diagnosis, not to sound too old and mum like, but I woukd try and take it easy the first couple of times. 

I was diagnosed at 21 so was used to being out without having to think about anything.  I had a couple of visits to a&e in my first year which were drinking related (low blood sugars and unable to keep anything down).  you need to see how alcohol effects you personally before going on a huge night out.


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay thanks for the advice guys, i'll definitely do a few trials beforehand then. 

I won't be drinking the whole night, usually drink at a pub before heading to the club itself between 11 and 12 and once inside buy a bottle of water. 

Again, thanks for all the help


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 3, 2011)

If you can't be arsed to buy proper drinks in the club one way around it is to buy a decent sized hip flask, fill it with the tipple of your choice and buy just a large mixer in your club of choice.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 3, 2011)

scanz said:


> With me not drinking lager I shouldn't have to worry about covering spirits/mixer with insulin, should I?



As long as you get a DIET mixer (and the bar staff actually give you what you order) you'd probably only need to worry about levels falling in that case.

M


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just remembered something that you might want to bear in mind! I had an incident once where i ordered diet coke and ended up with normal coke but unfortunately can't tell the difference. I now check with them after they have poured it - I do worry a bit too much sometimes - if they think I'm a bit odd I tell them I'm diabetic and they seem to understand.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> I just remembered something that you might want to bear in mind! I had an incident once where i ordered diet coke and ended up with normal coke but unfortunately can't tell the difference. I now check with them after they have poured it - I do worry a bit too much sometimes - if they think I'm a bit odd I tell them I'm diabetic and they seem to understand.



A number of our members use 'Diastix' which are normally used for detecting sugar in urine, but will also work for drinks that are supposed to be diet! They are available in pots of 50 for about ?5 from paharmacists (no prescription needed).


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> A number of our members use 'Diastix' which are normally used for detecting sugar in urine, but will also work for drinks that are supposed to be diet! They are available in pots of 50 for about ?5 from paharmacists (no prescription needed).


I did worry about ordering diet, but getting the full sugar version, so thanks for this


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

scanz said:


> I did worry about ordering diet, but getting the full sugar version, so thanks for this



Here's one of our members showing you how it's done!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DmxIRl7qig


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Here's one of our members showing you how it's done!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DmxIRl7qig


Looks simple enough


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

Brilliant! I will have to get some


----------



## scanz (Mar 4, 2011)

I was wondering, when emailing the place we are hoping to go to, what sort of things should I bring up? Obviously I need to ask about taking in my insulin pens and needles, but i'm a bit stuck on how to word it.


----------



## shiv (Mar 4, 2011)

I would say something like: Dear Mr X, I am coming to your club on X Date. I am a type 1 diabetic and have to carry an insulin pen & needles on my person at all times, as well as blood glucose testing kit. I just wanted to let you know so that you are aware I will be bringing these items into your club. They will be kept securely in my bag/pocket/sock. Sincerely, scanz.

At least that way, they can brief their security staff and hopefully there won't be any surprises for anyone! If they have any issues with that -just let us know, all of us on here are pretty good at fighting for our rights.

Just out of interest, I did see a case a few months ago where a club wanted to refuse a girl entry - she did the same and called beforehand - on the basis that they did not want needles in the club. I rang on her behalf and spoke to the manager, who explained that that was untrue and his staff had told her the wrong info - they asked that if you needed to do an injection, to go to their medical room and not use the toilets, which to be honest I think is a happy medium for all involved!


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 4, 2011)

...and then maybe take a copy of the letter with you too - just to prove you did let them know!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 4, 2011)

All better safe than sorry yeah, but realistically these things don't often happen.

Insulin, meter, a few sticks and some quick acting sugar and your laughing...


----------



## scanz (Mar 4, 2011)

shiv said:


> I would say something like: Dear Mr X, I am coming to your club on X Date. I am a type 1 diabetic and have to carry an insulin pen & needles on my person at all times, as well as blood glucose testing kit. I just wanted to let you know so that you are aware I will be bringing these items into your club. They will be kept securely in my bag/pocket/sock. Sincerely, scanz.


That's perfect, thanks 



shiv said:


> If they have any issues with that -just let us know, all of us on here are pretty good at fighting for our rights.


Haha will do 



shiv said:


> they asked that if you needed to do an injection, to go to their medical room and not use the toilets, which to be honest I think is a happy medium for all involved!


Yeah that sounds reasonable, may add that in to the message I send them.


----------



## shiv (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, I don't go clubbing but I imagine I wouldn't fancy standing on the side of the dance floor to inject - however, each to their own!


----------



## scanz (Mar 4, 2011)

Haven't changed too much from what you said Shiv, but here's what I am planning to email;

_To whom it may concern,

I am planning to come to your club on 09/04/2011 for the Shogun Audio event. I am a Type 1 Diabetic and have to carry an insulin pen & needles on my person at all times, as well as a blood glucose testing kit. I just wanted to let you know so that you are aware I will be bringing these items into your club. They will be kept securely in my bag and if required to use them then use of your medical room would be much appreciated. I will also be carrying some quick acting sugar items, such as some Jelly Babies or Lucozade Energy Tablets. 

Sincerely, 
Oliver._


----------



## shiv (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds good - straight to the point and doesn't leave room for misunderstanding or argument


----------



## scanz (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, i'll let you know the response I get (if any.. )


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scanz,

During my 15 years of type 1, I have had many nights out on the town......too many really.....but I like a drink!! The biggest bit of advice I would offer is: DO NOT bolus for Alcohol, whether lager or not.....yes your levels will go up whilst drinking.....BUT do not let that con you that you have to take an adjustment dose, if you do...you are likely to have a crashing hypo during the night! Strangely my levels are always good in the mornnig after a heavy night.....shame my head isn't!  I also usually eat something before bed.  You will get used to what works for you, we are all different......just be careful bolusing whilst drinking!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Scanz,
> 
> During my 15 years of type 1, I have had many nights out on the town......too many really.....but I like a drink!! The biggest bit of advice I would offer is: DO NOT bolus for Alcohol, whether lager or not.....yes your levels will go up whilst drinking.....BUT do not let that con you that you have to take an adjustment dose, if you do...you are likely to have a crashing hypo during the night! Strangely my levels are always good in the mornnig after a heavy night.....shame my head isn't!  I also usually eat something before bed.  You will get used to what works for you, we are all different......just be careful bolusing whilst drinking!



This is pretty much my experience too


----------



## shiv (Mar 4, 2011)

Definitely be careful if bolusing for drinking; but you may find you need to to prevent huge spikes! I know a few people who bolus for drinks, eat something before bed and avoid hypos that way (myself included; I give a smaller than normal bolus for cider to stop any huge spikes as I will normally hit the high teens or low 20s without a bolus, and make sure I nibble stuff throughout ).

I'm not..._condoning _drinking, per so, but the only way to find out what works is to experiment  you may not need to bolus for your drinks! Everyone is different.

edit: Phil, with the pump you can do things like instead of bolusing for alcohol that has carbs in it, setting a higher temp basal to soak up those carbs, then set a decreased basal for later on, instead of eating something. Personally I'm stuck in my ways so bolus and eat instead of fiddling with basals, but it's an option that is there!


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 4, 2011)

TomH said:


> Kebab or greasy fried chicken is standard.Tom




Deffo go with the kebab - 's gotta be done on a night out 



Northerner said:


> I'd suggest doing a couple of trial runs before going out on a Big Night Out, so that you have a better idea of how you may react and you'll be able to relax and enjoy it a bit more.



Cool, practicing at going out - sounds like a plan 

Personally I DO bolus - but then I tend to drink real ale, which has much higher carbs than other drinks.  Following day can be a challenge to keep BG's up, but not usually a problem.

As others have said, most important thing is to enjoy yourself which, with a bit of pre-planning, should be fine.


----------



## scanz (Mar 7, 2011)

Still waiting for a reply from the club we are hoping to go to. However, I did send the same email to Brixton Academy as I am attending an event there towards the end of April and received a quick response;

_"Thank you for the e-mail, if you can please inform the security staff before your entry search. They will then be able to show you where the front of house medic's is located in case you need assistance. If you have any problems please request to speak to the night duty manager Nigel or Liz.

Please take this e-mail with on the night.

Regards,"_


----------



## shiv (Mar 7, 2011)

Service!


----------



## AnnW (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent, this is the right attitude.


----------



## shiv (Mar 7, 2011)

Thinking about it, I personally don't bother telling gig venues that I'll have anything on me diabetes wise - I used to just keep everything zipped in a pocket in my bag. I went to Scala (by Kings Cross if you know it scanz?) last week and because I keep all my pump spares/kit (spare cannula & reservoir, vial of insulin, Novopen & cartridge of insulin, 3 pen needles, pack of dextrose, spare batteries) in a pencil case, they didn't bat an eyelid at it. I guess it's easier on a pump.


----------



## scanz (Mar 7, 2011)

shiv said:


> Thinking about it, I personally don't bother telling gig venues that I'll have anything on me diabetes wise - I used to just keep everything zipped in a pocket in my bag. I went to Scala (by Kings Cross if you know it scanz?) last week and because I keep all my pump spares/kit (spare cannula & reservoir, vial of insulin, Novopen & cartridge of insulin, 3 pen needles, pack of dextrose, spare batteries) in a pencil case, they didn't bat an eyelid at it. I guess it's easier on a pump.


Sure do, is it just a clear pencil case you use? Oh and most importantly, did you have a good time?


----------



## shiv (Mar 7, 2011)

Nah I have a thing from Paperchase, it's got little russian doll looking things on it! Def not see through!

Yes great time thanks, band (Efterklang) were amazing!


----------



## scanz (Mar 7, 2011)

shiv said:


> Nah I have a thing from Paperchase, it's got little russian doll looking things on it! Def not see through!
> 
> Yes great time thanks, band (Efterklang) were amazing!


Ah okay.

That's good to hear


----------



## PhilT (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope everything goes well and you have a good night out.


----------

